# Best jig materials



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Will this work? At least 4 inch white fur. A local raccoon comes and cleans up my left over fish parts in the backyard. Heard some people swear by raccoon fur. There is also an opposum under my shed.

What is the best material for steelies? Is the fake stuff just as good? 

I got some maribou feathers and a bag of random feathers from goodwill. Ive never caught anything off my homemade jigs but ive got the day off and am gonna tie some tonight. All i can do is keep trying.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

As a kid I would coax my golden retriever to chase her tail. Eventually she would catch it and rip out a small clump of hair. Yes it worked for tying small jigs for steelhead and caught fish. I think the white would work better than the strawberry blonde that I had to work with.


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

hailtothethief said:


> View attachment 250885
> 
> Will this work? At least 4 inch white fur. A local raccoon comes and cleans up my left over fish parts in the backyard. Heard some people swear by raccoon fur. There is also an opposum under my shed.
> 
> ...


 I tied and had decent sucess with jigs for pinning and flys for the buggy whip using hair from the tail of our white morky.tie them with a blue estaz body and it wont be long before your yelling fish on.lol


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I like using Marabou. It comes in a ton of colors and it’s easy to work with


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I got some blue chenille. I dont have the dog so i tried it with a white marabou feather. Think its the best one i ever made lol makin progress and yes theres a hook under there


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

I have had the best luck with marabou with a schlappen collar in a darker color. Doesn't hurt to add a couple strands of flash.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I make mine from calf tail, and have caught several on them. I should also add I've only made three trips fishing for them this fall and it's my first time fishing for them.
I do use calf tail on all my other crappie and bluegill jigs, I just like the calf tail, got used to working with it, get my stuff from netcraft, and will usually get it next day from order.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

My neighbor has cows. Gonna have to see if i can clip some fur lol


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I found a skunk tail in my craft stuff lol i think i went a little heavy on the thread


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Found some 1/8 ounce jig heads. Look forward to bottom bouncing when the ice melts.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Rabbit strips and zonkers make sweet looking jigs too. Tied on a strong 2x Mustad or better 1/32oz jig head can be killer. There are some good instruction youtube videos for tying rabbit hair jigs. I get it all from FishUSA.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Artic fox works great also!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

My three base materials are marabou, rabbit strips and bucktail. Plus some flashabou strips.


----------



## Fish Commish (Sep 8, 2006)

The last hair jig to catch a steelhead for me had black hair on silverish-blue lead head and streamers similar to emerald shiner colors. They do love real shiner minnows as well.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

So far this fall and early winter my nephew and myself have caught around 75 steelhead on jigs give or take a few. 80% of those fish came on Brown. We have caught some on Black, White, Orange, Chartreuse, and Purple.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

laynhardwood said:


> So far this fall and early winter my nephew and myself have caught around 75 steelhead on jigs give or take a few. 80% of those fish came on Brown. We have caught some on Black, White, Orange, Chartreuse, and Purple.


Brown is my number 1 also followed by white.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I also never ever tip the jig with any bait. Bare jigs work wonders. I think the bait is a waste of time unless I am using an ice fishing jig.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

hailtothethief said:


> View attachment 250901
> View attachment 250897
> 
> I got some blue chenille. I dont have the dog so i tried it with a white marabou feather. Think its the best one i ever made lol makin progress and yes theres a hook under there


TIP-Do Not use those cheap crappie jigs with the "gold/aberdeen" hooks! Yes they will bend/straighten/release if snagged(good for panfish!) but a decent sized steelie pulls hard enough to do the same thing! You might catch one occasionally but when you get that trophy, picture-worthy fish on, you better have your drag set precisely and be on top of your fish-fighting game! Use a jig cast on a quality, "Name-Brand", hardened, hook(Gamugatsu, etc).


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I did find a brown/white/black feather in the goodwill bag. Small feathers. Put it on a size 6 hook. This was my favorite one so far. Should of put it on a silver or gold head. Reminds me of the ones i slammed on last year before the old man went bankrupt and stopped selling them.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Bottom hook is the glow bug. No bending these


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

These were the ones i was getting quick hook ups on last year. Real small and light weight. Id leave about 5 feet of slack in 4 feet of water and let it float across the bottom under a bobber. I tied a lot of thick huge flies. These ones were pretty small and thin.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

a few of my go to jigs.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

redthirty said:


> View attachment 251481
> a few of my go to jigs.


What is the hair material you used on these, I really like the blend and can see a couple of these making great crappie jigs


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

glasseyes said:


> What is the hair material you used on these, I really like the blend and can see a couple of these making great crappie jigs


The do work great for crappie . Artic fox and marabou mix. Ice dubbing for Xtra flash around the collar.


----------



## ramjet (Dec 12, 2014)

>>80% of those fish came on Brown.<<

Anyone have an (in-focus) pic? Curious, I tie my own.

Thx


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

My friend tied these for me. Said this pattern has caught fish for him. Look forward to trying them out


----------



## PB&J (Feb 6, 2016)

I had a spitz mix. Used it as dubbing and was great for clousers.


----------

